# 2013 Kodiak 221RBSL



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

2013 Dutchmen Kodiak 221RBSL equipped with outdoor propane grill, flat screen TV, DVD, microwave, furnace, hot water shower, outdoor spray nozzle, queen bed plus dinette makes into another queen size bed. Tons and tons of storage. 4 foot by 8 foot slide out. 4,500 pounds and 22 feet in length, so it's towable with most half-ton pickups or SUVs.

For a video tour (same trailer, but not mine) 





I have the title in hand. I paid over $25,000 in 2013 and now I'm asking $16,000 OBO. NADA estimates average retail at over $20,000.

The trailer is located in Grand Junction so I could bring it to Price for a weekend if people want to look at it. Just trying to get the word out a little farther than Craigslist.

(970) 208-7496 call/text


----------

